# "Mail" : comment reconnecter serveur SMTP Orange ?



## jpc2938 (10 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,  l'application Mail de mon mac est connectée avec mon compte orange mail. Tout fonctionnait bien à présent : sur mail, je recevais les mails arrivant par orange, et les mails partants du mac arrivaient au destinataires.
Depuis quelques jours, les nouveaux messages que je rédige sur "Mail" ne partent pas. ( par contre, les mails entrants arrivent ). 
La fenêtre "Comptes"/"données du compte" me signale que le serveur d'envoi SMTP est du type "smtp.orange.fr:nom@wanadoo.fr", mais précise  entre parenthèse : déconnecté.
Je pense que c'est pour ça que les mails ne partent plus. 

Comment faire pour "reconnecter" ce serveur ? 

La seule chose qui ait changé ces derniers jours est un changement de mot de passe que j'ai effectué sur mon compte orange mail.
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Décembre 2015)

Salut

Donc dans mail, il faut changer ce mot de passe aussi. Mail/menu/Préférences/Comptes/SMTP modifier la liste, là supprimer le serveur orange et le recréer avec le bon mot de passe.

@+


----------



## jpc2938 (10 Décembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Donc dans mail, il faut changer ce mot de passe aussi. Mail/menu/Préférences/Comptes/SMTP modifier la liste, là supprimer le serveur orange et le recréer avec le bon mot de passe.
> 
> @+


 Merci.

Au bout du compte, le problème a été plus compliqué. J'ai fait appel à la hotline d'Apple : les ports du serveur stmp étaient incorrects, et Apple m'a fait passer d'un réglage " compte pop" à un réglage " compte imap". Le problème a été ainsi résolu. Excellent service apporté par la hotline Apple !!


----------

